# Notfall!!!!!!



## Vera44 (4. Jan. 2014)

Hallo!

Stellt Euch vor, ein Teich 6000l, mit Stufen, größte Tiefe 0,80m, Besatz 10 Koi, der kleinste 20-25 cm, die beiden großen knapp 50cm. 
Nun ist der Hausbesitzer gestorben, die Kinder haben das Haus übernommen und wollen jetzt den Teich zuschütten...
Werner als Sameriter - bevor die Koi gekeult werden....war gestern dort.
Heute haben wir die Fischis geholt. Allerdings sind 3 davon mit Pilzbefall. Bei einem ist es echt schlimm. Also haben wir sie in die Innenhälterung geholt ( Faltbecken ). Nur gut dass es noch nicht so kalt ist. Nun sind sie in aufbereitetem Leistungswasser das über die Raumtemperatur nun 12° erreicht hat. Den stark befallenen habe ich ( ich weiss dass es eigentlich zu kalt ist aber besser man macht etwas als nichts, denn wenn er es nicht schafft hat man es wenigstens probiert ) mit einem Kurzzeitsalzbad behandelt. Das hatte ich heute mittag gemacht. Heute Abend habe ich dann alle mit Malachit grün behandelt.
Für weitere Hilfen bzw. Vorschläge bin ich dankbar.
Die Fischis sind munter und schwimmen...


----------



## Zacky (4. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Respekt Vera, das ihr da so schnell reagiert habt und das übernommen habt. toll

Für den Anfang regelmäßige Wasserwechsel, die Temperatur auf über 15° bekommen wäre noch von Vorteil um das Immunsystem der Fische anzuregen. Achte auf Wechselwirkkungen bei Salzbad und anderen Medikamenten. Bin da aber nicht so firm, wie diese aussehen und was passieren kann. sry.


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Hi Vera,
da hast du dir ja gleich zu Anfang eine schwierige Aufgabe vorgenommen. 

Da sie so lange in diesem kleinen Teich überlebt haben, werden sie recht anspruchslos sein.

Ich persönlich würde mit der Temperatur nicht zu hoch gehen oder nur bei den befallenen.
Ab 10° werden die Hunger bekommen und was fressen wollen. Dann benötigst du eine Filterung.

Ein Aufsalzen auf 0,1% ist meiner Ansicht nach sinnvoll. Das erleichtert ihnen das Leben. 
Ansonsten viel WW und eine Belüftung.


----------



## Vera44 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Hi!

Zwischenbericht, beim schlimmsten hab ich ja zuerst das Kurzzeitsalzbad gemacht, das Faltbecken hab ich zur Zeit nur zu einem Drittel befüllt und gestern abend mit Malachit behandelt. Ich habe einen Belüfter und eine kleine Pumpe ohne Filter laufen. Das für die Zeit der Behandlung. Die Temperatur im Keller ist ungefähr 18°. Das Wasser paßt sich dann ja an. Ich mache es wie die TA von Dr. Bretzinger gesagt hat am 1. 3. und 5. Tag. Mal sehen ob es auch anschlägt!? Wenn es bei dem einen Fisch wo es so schlimm ist nicht anschlägt weiss ich nicht was ich noch tun kann.
Danach fülle ich das Becken auf und nehme den kleinen eingelaufenen Filter vom Pflanzbecken.
WW ist klar bei so vielen Fischen in der Größe.
Bitte gebt mir doch noch ein Vorschläge.
Danke an Rico und Jörg!


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Hi Vera,

den stark befallenen würde ich in ein AQ setzen und extra behandeln. Es könnte Wochen dauern bis der wieder ganz fit ist.
Ein AQ und ein 400Liter Faltbecken (..10m³ Pool) habe ich noch über. Am 24. Januar bin ich in Richtung Schweiz unterwegs. 

Malachitgrün sollte gut gegen eine Verpilzung helfen. Wenn es schlimmer ist kann man noch FMG (Formalin+MalachitGrün) anwenden. 

Wegen dem Salz frag mal Dr. Bretzinger.

Viel Erfolg. :knuddel


----------



## Vera44 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Hi Jörg!

Danke für die Antwort, Ein Aqua hab ich noch. Ich warte jetzt mal die Behandlung mit Formalin Malachit grün von Dr. Bretzinger ab. Morgen kommt ja erst die 2. Dosis ins Wasser. Zwei weitere Fischis haben ja auch etwas Pilz, aber nur wenig. Dann sehe ich weiter. Danke für Dein Angebot. Komme bei Bedarf gerne darauf zurück.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Malachit bei so geringer Temperatur? 
Und das hat ein TA von Dr.Bretzinger für Gut befunden? 
Mir wurde mal gesagt, das Zeug geht erst ab 18Grad, darunter wirkt es nicht  

Ich würde den stark befallen auch separat setzen. Dort auf 23Grad hochheizen und die Stellen direkt behandeln. Genauso die zwei leicht befallenen Koi. 
Wenn der Rest augenscheinlich fit ist, kannst Du da ja die Temperatur niedrig halten. Schon alleine weil kein Filter dran ist. 

Mandy


----------



## Vera44 (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Hi Mandy,

die Tierärztin hat das Medikament ab 12° im letzten Jahr verordnet. Ich warte jetzt mal ab ob die Behandlung anschlägt. Munter sind alle auch der stark befallene. Sollte es nicht ausreichen kommen die befallenen Fischis separat zur Behandlung. Nach der Behandlung kommt sofort der Filter zum Einsatz. Jetzt hat es ja keinen Sinn, die Biokulturen würden jetzt eh absterben. Deshalb warte ich bis die Fischis in unbehandeltem Wasser sind.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Nun Gut Vera, 

schaun mer mal 

Mandy


----------



## Vera44 (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Trauriges Fazit mit kleinem Lichtblick!

Die am stärksten befallen Fischis sind innerhalb von ein paar Tagen verstorben. Dann der Lichtblick den anderen schien es besser zu gehen. 
Dann hatte ich morgens noch mal einen Wasserwechsel gemacht, kurz danach kam die Meldung im Radio, unser Trinkwasser hatte Bakterien/Verunreinigungen ist aufgechlort worden.
Danach sind noch 3 Fische gestorben.
Drei Fischis sind nun noch übrig geblieben. Sie fressen seit 3 Tagen und werden zusehends munterer. War ich froh als ich die ersten Ausscheidungen im Becken gesehen habe. Beim füttern wird schon gerangelt, ein gutes Zeichen. Wir füttern mehrmals täglich ein bißchen. Auch an die Knabberstangen aus der Hand gehen sie schon. Die 3 sind ca.  20, 30 und 40 cm.
Ich hoffe jetzt geht es aufwärts mit den Flossies.


----------



## jolantha (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Vera,
ganz toll, daß Du Dir soviel Mühe gibst. 
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, für die verbliebenen drei


----------



## Zacky (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*


----------



## muh.gp (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Hallo Vera,

tolle Aktion. Ich hoffe, dass Du das verbleibende Trio durch bringst.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Finalein (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

toll
 Finde ich auch toll, daß Du so schnell reagiert hast Vera und alles dran gesetzt hast, die Fischies zu retten. Was ja bei der Jahreszeit schon ne nicht einfache Sache ist. helfen konnte ich nicht mit Ratschlägen, habe keine Kois. Aber alle Achtung. Schade, daß die anderen es nicht geschafft haben, aber Du hast getan, was ging.
Liebe Grüße Lia


----------



## Vera44 (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Notfall!!!!!!*

Hallo!

Ich danke Euch und hoffe auch dass das Trio es schafft. Bis jetzt sieht es echt gut aus.
Wenn Ihr möchtet halte ich Euch gerne auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Vogel (24. Feb. 2014)

Wir hatten auch mal welche bei meiner Oma im Garten die waren richtig groß. Aber vor ein paar Jahren im Winter ist die Pumpe ausgefallen weil es zu kalt war und wir haben es leider zu spät gemerkt und alle sind gestorben.  Seit dem haben wir zwar wieder 4 Stück, aber es ist echt schade um die anderen.


----------



## Vera44 (24. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Vogel?
Schade für die Fischis.
Dein Profil - Teichtiefe 1cm, Teichvolumen 300l? Da kann ja was nicht stimmen!


----------



## Finalein (26. Feb. 2014)

*Hallo Vera, wie geht es denn den Fischies??*


----------



## Vera44 (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Finalein,

ich würde sagen - denen gehts gut. So oft man ans Becken kommt stehen die drei mit freudigen Augen da und wollen was zu futtern. Sie haben sich gut gemacht, einer hatte noch mal nen Pilz am Maul, wahrscheinlich hatte er sich an der Pumpe verletzt!? Aber das war nach 3 Tagen wieder weg. Die eingefallen Augen sind auch weg und Hunger haben die 3 immer. Bin mal gespannt wenn sie in den Teich dürfen.
Lieb dass Du nach unseren Sorgenkindern gefragt hast. Kommst Du zum TT?


----------



## Finalein (26. Feb. 2014)

*War ja ne Weile nicht da? Wann ist das Treffen denn und wo?
Schön, daß es Deinen Fischlies gut geht.*


----------



## Vera44 (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Landsmännin, ähh nää do saen ma doch liwwer Landsfrau,

das TT ist am 16/17.08 in der Nähe von Elmshorn. Wir haben schon gebucht, verbringen vorher noch ein paar Tage an der Nordsee, damit es sich lohnt so weit zu fahren.  
Die Fischis und ich sagen danke!


----------



## Finalein (26. Feb. 2014)

*Isch wäs noch net, iss bei uns uff da awet Urlaubszeit. Unn ich hann im Sept. jo ach Urlaub. Wills awwer versuche, gell.*


----------



## Vera44 (26. Feb. 2014)

Mensch, datt wär doch mo watt, dann könnte mir Saarlänner de Fischköpp mo so richdisch offmische, unn im September kommschte mo Hemm, dat wär doch wat, hihihi


----------



## Patrick K (26. Feb. 2014)

mo so richdisch offmische , ha ha do muss ich jo lache , ihr Saarlänner schloffen jo schun um halwwer zehne

Gruss aus de Palz Patrick


----------



## Finalein (27. Feb. 2014)

*Isch bin doch Saarländerin, Patrick, kä Pälzer. Hasch Du irgendwie falsch verstann.*


----------



## Vera44 (27. Feb. 2014)

Patrick, Patrick,

Dau bischt awwer nommo bees. Ich menn ich mussda mo de Hinnere versohle  
vielleicht hann isch jo im Auguscht e Schongs dazu.


----------



## ina1912 (27. Feb. 2014)

hallo Vera!
wie geht's Deinen Schützlingen heute? ich drücke Dir die Daumen!
lg ina


----------



## Finalein (28. Feb. 2014)

Ma losse uns net ärjere, Vera, gell.... Schon garnet vonem Pälzer, da kann na noch so lieb sinn.


----------



## Vera44 (28. Feb. 2014)

Näää da gett garnet, awwer Du kannscht ma gäre helfe demm Pälzer de Bobes zu verhaue. Datt macht bestemmt Spass. Vielleicht dem Patrick aach..


----------



## Vera44 (28. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Ina!

Danke dass Du nach den Fischis fragst. Den 3 Fressies geht es gut, ihr Appetit ist gross. Sie sehen gesund aus und ich freue mich schon wenn ich sie in den Teich entlassen darf. Aber das wird ja noch 2 - 3 Monate dauern. Ich bin froh dass wenigstens diese 3 überlebt haben. Bilder folgen..


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2014)

Herr mer blos uff, am schluss gfallt mers noch 

 Gruss aus de Palz, Patrick


----------



## ina1912 (28. Feb. 2014)

na das freut mich  für dich! bin gespannt auf den fortgang und die bilder!
lg ina


----------



## Vera44 (28. Feb. 2014)

dad glaab ich aach hihihihi Patrick - alles gudd bei Eich????


----------



## Vera44 (28. Feb. 2014)

Danke Ina!

Im Namen der Flossies!


----------



## Patrick K (28. Feb. 2014)

ahjo , de Kiehlschrank iss voll de Ranse ah, die Heizung brennt , des Dach is dicht, do kanns ähm doch nur gut gehhe

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Vera44 (2. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

den 3 Fischis geht es gut, die Temperatur im Teich, gestern 15 heute 16° Ich denke ich geb den dreien morgen die "Freiheit". Die Temperatur in der IH 16/17°.
Was meint Ihr. Ich denke den Fischis geht es draussen besser. So tief sollte die Temperatur nicht mehr sinken dass es ein Problem sein könnte. Oder???
Hat keiner einen Einwand????


----------



## Vera44 (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo!

Es ist vollbracht. Die Fischis sind umgezogen. Vorher hab ich sie aber noch mal abgelichtet. So nah komm ich ihnen bestimmt erst mal nicht mehr.
Im Teich scheint es ihnen zu gefallen. Sie haben sich den anderen gleich angeschlossen und ihre Bahnen gezogen. Das entdecken vom Teich war heute wichtiger als das futtern.


----------



## muh.gp (3. Apr. 2014)

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Springmaus (3. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,


----------



## ina1912 (3. Apr. 2014)

Von mir auch Glückwunsch! 
lg ina


----------



## Moonlight (3. Apr. 2014)

Vera, das haste fein gemacht. Der Hunger stellt sich, nach Erkundungsgang, selbständig wieder ein.


----------

